# BLING!!



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

[siteimg]1596[/siteimg]
[siteimg]1595[/siteimg]
[siteimg]1593[/siteimg]

This is the first banded bird I've ever seen with my own two eyes. This is a live goose, obviously, on the southern illinois university campus lake, in Carbondale illinois.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Funny.......He doesn't look educated? :beer:


----------



## sportsman18 (Jan 18, 2005)

I was for sure that was just a decoy.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

My first and only band I ever got was on a goose banded in Canton Ill. and I shot him in the Upper Pennisula of Michigan. Weird migration pattern, seems like Ill. is the place to find banded birds.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Now all you need is some bread and a pliers! :lol: Great pics! :beer:


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

just think, if that was on the ****** on UND's campus, what kinda guys would be out trying to catch it!!!


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

I guarentee it's not a deke, We might not get as many birds down here as you guys get, but every year i know of someone that's killed a few bands. I just haven't gotten that lucky yet. I got plenty of buddies down here that have tried to chase this guy down. I figured a pic is the closest i'll ever get to a band.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

CHOKE THAT THING! jk!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I surprised you're from Il and that is the first banded goose you have seen. Il bands a lot of geese. 
I've seen a ton of them around the twin cities in parks. 
Drew, Lyle once saw a banded hen mallard by the ****** on the UND campus. 8)


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm from southern illinois, an hour from kentucky.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

I was in Denver CO, when I lived out there, and was in a park in the middle of the city with some buddies in the middle of the summer. We were by the water grillin out and 10 out of about 2 hundred canadian, came waddleing right by. One of my buddies, who has come though ND with me, jokingly said "Your not going to take that are you"....well sure enough I was on all fours calling like a goose....yaaa people were laughing until 2 came back and ate right out of my hand. Yep...one banded....but no pliers :fro:


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Kinda makes you want to invest in a blow gun. :lol:


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

A pocket knife woulda worked mav


----------



## qwakwhaker883 (Jan 19, 2005)

I had never seen a banded bird until this week. For practice for the school golf team, the coaches finally let us play the back nine and everyday this week I saw 3-7 banded geese. I was always looking before and when I saw the first one I couldent believe it, then I saw 3 more in a group of about 15. Too bad I didnt see them during the hunting season :lol: !


----------



## cut'em (Oct 23, 2004)

Picture that bird with it's wings cupped!!! That band will stick out on his landing gear like a sore thumb. hopefully he'll winter in the northeast


----------



## purepower (Sep 11, 2004)

hes just there for the parties guys :beer:


----------

